# Adaptar lineal FM 150W con BLF177 a MRF150



## rtuning (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola a todos 

Necesito consejo de como adaptar un lineal que usa BLF177 para hacerlo funcionar con MRF150. 
Ambos transistores son mosfet , pero evidentemente hay diferencias, uno es específico par VHF y el MRF150 llega de 30 a 175Mhz aunque pierde rendimiento a medida que la frecuencia es más alta . 

Os paso el esquema y componentes del lineal. Es un buen proyecto, le pongo el MRF150 porque creo que es más robusto y resistente que el BLF177. 

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier%20150-Watt%20%28BLF177%29/







La primera prueba a pelo , no rinde mucho, con 12-15W de entrada no da más de 25 y se calienta mucho . Ahora a pensar que condensadores o otros componentes cambio. 

Gracias de antemano .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola caro Don rtuning , premeramente te recomendo que ayuste lo potenciometro de Bias del Gate para la curriente quiescente(eso es  sin RF aplicada en la entrada) sugerida por lo fabricante (veer la hoja de datos tecnicos dese transistor) , haora si tienes poca potenzia de salida con mucho calientamento seguramente lo circuito de adaptación de inpedancia de salida (Dreno) estas equivocado para ese transistor y portanto  debe sener reayustado o rediseñado  (reproyectado) para obtener una buena salida con un consumo de curriente conpatible a una potenzia de entrada tal que donde lo rendimento sea mejor que aomenos 60% ( relación entre potenzia de salida y potenzia de entrada o consumida de la fuente DC 48Voltios ).
? Si no for de muchas molestias podrias ustedes subir fotos de tu montagen ?.
!Fuerte abrazo , dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto platicarmos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2015)

Hola, que valor de ROE, tienes?
No sólo se trata de ver que condensadores cambiar, sino que impedancia tiene la carga, conector, cable y ajustes del adaptador de impedancias, etc.
No vendría mal añadir un choque a la linea que llega al GATE.


----------



## duflos (Sep 18, 2017)

Alguien tiene las modificaciones que hay que hacer al esquema para poner el me 150 ? Desde ya muchas gracias !!


----------



## exetv (Sep 18, 2017)

amigos, no hay que hacer ninguna modificacion, yo lo realice como muestra el post #1 y use el MRF 150 y funciona re bien, en el filtro pasabajo use capacitores mica plata y el capacitor que acopla el lineal con el filtro use un unelco de 1nf , y me funciona perfectamente,ah, la tension de vias le di 1.8 volts y el preset de vias lo reemplace por uno multivueltas pero asi como esta deberia funcionar bien, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola exetv,,y con cuanto lo estas excitando al mrf 150,y que potencia le estas sacando.???



Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Sep 20, 2017)

hola amigo elgriego, lo estoy excitando con 5 watts y me da 140 watts de salida, comento que ese lineal anda muy bien, a mi me salio funcionando de una, solo reajuste los trimmer de entrada y uno que tiene a la salida, el bias y listo, funciono sin problemas,ya tiene unos años andando y trabaja re bien, hasta ahora sin ningun problema, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 21, 2017)

El mismo diagrama es válido para aprovechar medio mrf151g?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 21, 2017)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El mismo diagrama es válido para aprovechar medio mrf151g?



Buen dia colega  En Teoria si,,pero habria que empezar con baja tension de alimentacion,y ver como se comporta el mediio Mrf151g,He visto Tx de tv armados con dos mitades de este mosfet ldmos,,y funcionan,lo unico que hay que hacer es aterrizar a tierra las patas que no se usan.

Pd ,,,no me leas la mente.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2017)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El mismo diagrama es válido para aprovechar medio mrf151g?


!Si, perfectamente factible , solamente NO debes exigir su maximo (150W) de modo a no  incorrer en lo riesgo de morte prematura una vez que el ya fue estresado !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 21, 2017)

Amigos, el hair pin, que esta a la salida y conectado al Drain, varia segun la frecuencia, saludos.


----------



## duflos (Sep 27, 2017)

Chicos , no puedo conseguir trimmer arco cerámicos  en todos las electrónicas me ofrecen los chiquitos de colores murata  saben si estos realmente van o no sirven para rf ? , o alguien que si es tan amable me diga donde conseguir en Argentina desde ya muchísimas gracias de apoco  va tomando forma el lineal gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Chicos , no puedo conseguir trimmer arco cerámicos  en todos las electrónicas me ofrecen los chiquitos de colores murata  saben si estos realmente van o no sirven para rf ? , o alguien que si es tan amable me diga donde conseguir en Argentina desde ya muchísimas gracias de apoco  va tomando forma el lineal gracias


!Desafortunadamente para uso en potenzia de RF  NO te sirven , si recalientan hasta derretirse en segundos!.    
Busque en las charraterias por viejos radios ya desguaçados de la decada de 80' o menos aun , seguramente hay trimers hecho con base de porcelana y dielectrico de Mica.   
Veer ese mejor en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...yc6cbWAhWHTZAKHY8AD1oQsAQIMQ&biw=1680&bih=889
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Sep 27, 2017)

Muchas gracias vamos a ver si tengo suerte para poder conseguir de ese tipo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Muchas gracias vamos a ver si tengo suerte para poder conseguir de ese tipo


Mire aca : https://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/trimmers-de-compresion,-de-mica-capacitor-variable
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 27, 2017)

Hola duflos,fijate aca.https://www.cdronline.com.ar/capacitores--prod--226  a ellos les compro para service y fabricacion de equipos y tambien en raicom.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola duflos,fijate aca.https://www.cdronline.com.ar/capacitores--prod--226  a ellos les compro para service y fabricacion de equipos y tambien en raicom.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


!Wow , que Tienda maravillosa , muy conpleta , ojala tuvesse una semejante aca por eses pagos(Brasil)!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola amigos , aca me pueden conseguir estos trimmer van de 0 pf a 80pf


----------



## tiago (Oct 4, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigos , aca me pueden conseguir estos trimmer van de 0 pf a 80pf


¿No los encuentras?
¿Cual es el problema?

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigos , aca me pueden conseguir estos trimmer van de 0 pf a 80pf




Hola, podes usar el arco 423.





Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> ¿No los encuentras?
> ¿Cual es el problema?
> 
> Saludos.



    

Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Oct 5, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> ¿No los encuentras?
> ¿Cual es el problema?
> 
> Saludos.



No por estos lados está complicado , en la página que está más arriba nunca me mandaron el costo , por mercado libre aparece el 423 pero figura uno en Stok  me sale más caro el envío  que lo que cuesta el trimmer estoy cerca de la ciudad de rosario en la cual llame a más de 10 electronica y nadie tiene más nada de eso desde ya muchas gracias por ayudarme amigo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don duflos desafortunadamente es asi mismo y peor aun cuando hablamos de conponentes vintage tal cual ese trimmer de porcelana y mica.
Tente buscar en charratarias por viejos radios de la decada de 80' o mas viejos aun mejor son las chances de lograr encontrar.
!Suerte en las buscas!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 5, 2017)

Hola duflos ,en este articulo del siguiente link,hay algo que puede servirte.

https://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> https://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/pa.jpg
> 
> Hola duflos ,en este articulo del siguiente link,hay algo que puede servirte.
> 
> ...


!Lo Capo es Chileno y escribe todo lo ejelente trabajo en Ingles!  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2017)

Ésta web tiene componentes confiables al 100%:   RF Parts
Yo les he comprado en alguna ocasión. Puede que sean algo caros, pero a veces no hay mas remedio.

A ver si te sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## duflos (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola aca les dejo una imagen del lineal con mrf150 por fin me llegaron los trimmer arco anduvo a la primero recien estoy haciendo pruebas con poco voltaje en el bias 1v por las dudas todo se comporta bien hasta ahora va una hora de funcionamiento y va al pelo nada explotó jajajaj ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2017)

!Hola caro Don duflos ,felicitaciones te quedou de 10 tu montagen!.
Te dejo aca unas dicas de modo sacar mas potenzia aun dese lineal : debes cortocircuitar las cabezaz de los dos tornillos de fijación del transistor MosFet con su dos Sourse con un terminal cerriado (terminal ollal) , cuanto mas chico y cercano for mas eficiente es ese aterramento para RF y gañas mas potenzia aun.
Otra dica es montar al revés lo segundo Trimmer Arco (montado horizontalmente en la foto) asi su tornillo de ayuste estas conectado a la masa o tierra y no sufre cualquer molestias cuando ayustado por un destornillador plano mectalico.
Las 3 bobinas de lo filtro pasa bajo pueden sener ayustadas apretando o afastando su espiras de modo sacar mas potenzia de salida aun.
La bobina de Dreno (mea espira) puede sener ayustada con un viejo truco Indio : aprocimas desa mea espira (arco) un tornillo de aluminio , cubre o mismo latón , si la potencia de salida aumenta eso significa que esa mea bobina tiene que sener enchicada , asi corte 1mm de hilo y resolde , tente nuevamente ese procedimento hasta a una ves que NO mas te rinde ganacia.
Ahora si cuando aproximas lo tornillo mectalico y la potencia de salida   cae eso significa que la bobina estas corta y debe sener aumentada , canbie esa mea espira por otra unos 5mm mas larga y solde en lo circuito.
Lo capacitor que si queda entre la tierra o masa y la bobina de Dreno (mea espira) y la bobina de 2 o 3 espiras que liga a lo filtro pasa bajos debe sener mas prolijo do tipo Mica Blindada o ese puede sener canbiado por un Trimmer Arco de 100pF en paralelo con un capacitor de mica plateada tanbien de 100pF ,debes ayustar ese trimer para maxima potenzia de salida.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Oct 22, 2017)

Muchas gracias por los datos Daniel , en la tarde me pondré  a hacer las mejoras provistas por usted , una pregunta me podría proporcionar un circuito protector de roe , busque en el foro pero ninguno me convenció, si usted tiene se lo agradezco saludos y muchas gracias com o siempre


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2017)

@duflos
Tienes en el Foro circuitos como el que pides, usa el buscador.
Aquí hay un filtro pasa bajos que incluye detección de potencia reflejada. Ese te puede servir.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola duflos,aqui hay imformacion al respecto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/swr-protection-131631/


Saludos.


----------



## duflos (Nov 26, 2017)

Hola amigos , termine mi exitador lo conecte a este lineal pero sólo llega a 45 w , lo estoy exitando con 4 watts , el bias  está en 1.6 Volt tiene idea a se debe ? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 26, 2017)

?Hiciste todas las recomendaciones que sugeri  (aporte #28) , seguro que la excitación es realmente 4W fundamentales o sea es un sinal puro libre de Harmonicos que hacen lo Wattimetro mentir cuanto a la real potenzia?.
Cuanto a correta tensión de Bias del Gate (VGS) esa NO es ayustada al azar y si de acuerdo con la curriente de Dreno recomendada por lo fabricante del transistor , donde ese ayuste es hecho SIN RF aplicada en la entrada del Pallet.
Y por urtimo , ojala ese transistor NO sea un Trucho Chino cosa desgraciadamente comun por eses dias.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 26, 2017)

Si señor hice todos lo recomendado , al exitador le puse como pre amplificador un rd15vhf1 , en el encapsulado dice ser un mrf150 de Motorola subiendo el bias del rd15 llega a los 50 watts pero no mas de eso , me parece que algo en el pasa bajos no esta bien ,tiene los valores de los capacitores  correctos use sólo los que aparecen en el diagrama vi que el de 47 pf del medio levanta mucha temperatura , lo quito y sube un poco más la salida a ver si me da algúna idea muchas gracias saludos


----------



## tiago (Nov 26, 2017)

Si quieres que te ayuden sube varias fotos del montaje y que estén bien enfocadas, porque sino no te pueden ayudar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 28, 2017)

Lo problema puede quedarse en lo paso filtro passa bajos , asi puedes "quitar" el momentaneamente  para fines de testes quitando la premera bobina y lo premero capacitor conectado a esa bobina y la tierra.
Ahora conectase la salida de RF directamente a los tres capacitores que estan en paralelo y sirven como desacople de DC (48V).
Lo capacitor logo apos lo arco (mea espira) que conecta lo Dreno del transistor MosFet  tiene que sener prolijo a andar en RF , capacitores ordinarios de ceramica tipo disco deben sener olvidados , asi debes poner capacitores tipo Mica blindada o en falta dese tipo de capacitor te recomendo altamente poner un Trimmer ceramico con ayslamento de Mica mas alguns capacitores de mica prata en paralelo de modo tener la capacitancia deseada (algo en torno de 180pF hasta 220pF).
La curriente de RF que pasa en ese conponente es elevada y eso levanta muuuuucho calor en ese conponente hasta estropiarlo.
Debes tanbien esperimentar otros valores de capacitancia en lo capacitor que es conectado entre la linea de Gate y la bobina de 3 espiras que va conectada a los capacitores ayustables (trimmer de entrada).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 28, 2017)

Gracias Daniel cuando llegue pruebo eso lo que es el capacitor de 180 pf lo puse  un trimmer arco de 100pf más un capacitor cerámico de 100pf en paralelo , pero este se quema hasta fundurce


----------



## radium98 (Nov 28, 2017)

upload exciter and rd15 to see


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Gracias Daniel cuando llegue pruebo eso lo que es el capacitor de 180 pf lo puse  un trimmer arco de 100pf más un capacitor cerámico de 100pf en paralelo , pero este se quema hasta fundurce


Pone 2 trimmers de 100pF en  paralelo donde un es atornillado al maximo y lo otro ustedes ayusta para maxima potenzia de salida   .
Los dos trimmers aclarados arriba tienem que sener hechos en porcelana con dielectrico de Mica tal cual enpleyaste en la entrada dese lineal.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 29, 2017)

Quite la parte de pasa bajos y se fue a más o menos unos 50 watts de 40 watts que estaba con el bias en el mismo lugar 1.4v, el voltage de la fuente está en 39 volts , como ve en la imagen Daniel le puse el capacitor arco en paralelo pero aún así no varió mucho muchas gracias y cualquier opinión será aceptada gracias


----------



## tiago (Nov 29, 2017)

Me dá la sensación de que hay soldaduras frías.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2017)

Bueno por lo que puedo veer aun NO sacaste lo premero capacitor del filtro pasa bajos Triple PI tal cual te recomende.
Una dica que generalmente rende buenos resultados es cortocircuitar con una hoja de cubre estañado las dos cabezas de los tornillos de fijación del transistor de potenzia con su Sourses.
Lo capacitor que si queda conectado a la Linea de Gate y a lo inductor de 3 espiras de la RED de adaptación de inpedancias de entrada puede y debe sener esperimentado otros valores cercano a ese de modo buscar una mejor ganancia.
la tensión de Dreno debe sener de 48 Voltios y si possible for debes poner un Amperimetro en série con esa alimentación de modo saper la potencia de entrada (Voltagen de entrada X Curriente de entrada)
Lo rendimento dese Lineal es la potenzia de entrada - potenzia de salida , lo resultado es conbertido en calientamento (efecto Joule).
Debes ayustar lo Trimpot de Bias para un consumo de 250mA en lo Dreno con una alimentación de 48Voltios y SIN RF aplicada a la entrada.
La ganancia teorica dese transistor @ 100Mhz es de 12 Db o sea casi 20 X , asi para tener 150W de salida debes excitar con aomenos 10Wattios de RF.   
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 29, 2017)

aaa okok voy a mirar el tema de la fuente de poder para llevarla a los 48 v y de hay en mas probar subir el bias hasta que  de los 10 watts del rd15  asi ver que pasa como mas arriba ley que con solo 6 watts llegaban hasta 140 watts parecia que no era por baja potencia de entrada , ahora amigo daniel como seria el tema de  (cortocircuitar con una hoja de cubre estañado las dos cabezas de los tornillos de fijación del transistor de potenzia con su Sourses.) 
me puede poner una foto de como seria el tema ese desde ya muy agradecido por su tiempo ..


----------



## radium98 (Nov 29, 2017)

Duflos podéis subir foto de utiliza el excitador y el amplificador que utilice el rd15hvf1 Por favor gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> aaa okok voy a mirar el tema de la fuente de poder para llevarla a los 48 v y de hay en mas probar subir el bias hasta que  de los 10 watts del rd15  asi ver que pasa como mas arriba ley que con solo 6 watts llegaban hasta 140 watts parecia que no era por baja potencia de entrada , ahora amigo daniel como seria el tema de  (cortocircuitar con una hoja de cubre estañado las dos cabezas de los tornillos de fijación del transistor de potenzia con su Sourses.)
> me puede poner una foto de como seria el tema ese desde ya muy agradecido por su tiempo ..


Muy sinples basta cortocircuitar los dos Sourses del tranistor con su base mectalica por meo del tornillo que fija lo transistor a lo dicipador de calor.
Use una delgada hoja de cubre estañada donde debes hacer un hueco de 3,5mm e prender con auxilio del tornillo de fijación del proprio transistor .
La hoja estañada debes soldar bien cercano a los Sourse del tranistor y plano de tierra del PCB.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 29, 2017)

Los capacitores deben ser de 500V o mas de aislacion...sin pasa-bajos vas a medir mas por que el resto son espurias o armónicos y el watímetro suma todo lo que sale pero si querés medir una antena con eso te vas a volver loco por que no lograras bajar la ROE.
Cuando se juega con potencia en RF hay que usar las técnicas y materiales adecuados por que si no te vas a chocar contra una pared de los dolores de cabeza que te va a dar.
Lo que te dice Daniel es que unas los dos lados del transistor....podes desarmar un pedazo de coaxil y sacarle la maya y estañar y con eso la unís.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Lo que te dice Daniel es que unas los dos lados del transistor....podes desarmar un pedazo de coaxil y sacarle la maya y estañar y con eso la unís.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


En realidad lo truco es unir los dos Sourse directamente a los dos tornillos de fijación cercano a els del transistor , asi garantizando una optima toma de tierra o masa entre lo plano de tierra o masa de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con lo dicipador de calor que es mectalico (aluminio).
Esa técnica generalmente gaña un poco mas de potencia en la salida.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Nov 29, 2017)

Hola amigos, primero es como dice tiago, las soldaduras del transistor parecen frías, resolda el transistor duflos, también la alimentación como dice Daniel, tiene que ser de 48 volts, yo la tensión de bias le puse 1,75 volts y anduvo de diez, también veo que la bobina de salida me parece chica, la que es una U invertida, de que medida la hiciste y con que grosor de alambre? Los trimmer de la entrada yo use de 120 pf, yo construí ese ampli y anduvo de una y sin problemas, ah, la exitacion de entrada yo no le pondría más de 6 watts, con 5 watts te tiene que dar fácilmente 110 watts de salida, saludos


----------



## duflos (Nov 30, 2017)

Hola amigo exetv una pregunta la bobina en forma de u que medidas utilizó? En el diagrama dice alambre de 1 mm y 15mm no tiene una foto del que usted realizo asi poder ver mas detallado en que le estoy errando  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 30, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad lo truco es unir los dos Sourse directamente a los dos tornillos de fijación cercano a els del transistor , asi garantizando una optima toma de tierra o masa entre lo plano de tierra o masa de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con lo dicipador de calor que es mectalico (aluminio).
> Esa técnica generalmente gaña un poco mas de potencia en la salida.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Eso...las disculpas por que se presta a mas de una interpretación lo que quise aclarar.
Así pero de los dos lados del impreso es lo que me refería.
Ric.


----------



## duflos (Nov 30, 2017)

Sisi ya me quedo clarísimo amigo Ric los estoy haciendo con hoja de cobre me quedo e  el tintero la bobina en forma de u no se bien como interpretarla yo la hice de 15mm de alambre y grosor de 1mm no se si estará bien  gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2017)

exetv dijo:


> Hola amigos, primero es como dice tiago, las soldaduras del transistor parecen frías, resolda el transistor duflos, también la alimentación como dice Daniel, tiene que ser de 48 volts, yo la tensión de bias le puse 1,75 volts y anduvo de diez, también veo que la bobina de salida me parece chica, la que es una U invertida, de que medida la hiciste y con que grosor de alambre? Los trimmer de la entrada yo use de 120 pf, yo construí ese ampli y anduvo de una y sin problemas, ah, la exitacion de entrada yo no le pondría más de 6 watts, con 5 watts te tiene que dar fácilmente 110 watts de salida, saludos


Hola a todos , caro Don exetv lo transistor MRF150 NO tiene buena (o mejor excelente) ganancia de potencia tal cual su hermanos MRF151 o BLF177.
Segundo su hoja de datos técnicos la ganancia teorica @ 100Mhz es en torno de 12dB o sea casi 20X y eso con un diseño (proyecto) , montagen y conponentes realmentes prolijos a andar en RF.
Asi en lo mundo real (en la practica) jo ariesgo estimar una ganancia de 10dB (10X) para esa montagen realizada por Don duflos.
Otra cosa muy inportante es obdecer la recomendación del fabricante cuanto a la curriente quiescente de Dreno (esa aclarada en 250mA) , que debe sener ayustada en lo trimpot de Bias SIN RF aplicada en ese Lineal. 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 30, 2017)

Permiso, duflos, además de las soldaduras frías, se ven muy escuetos los aportes de estaño. Metele el soldador sin miedo. Lo importante es que funcione de manera confiable más allá de que tan bonito se pueda ver. También podes usar trimers plásticos en la entrada, así te ahorras los de porcelana.

A propósito, qué medidas tiene la placa?


----------



## duflos (Nov 30, 2017)

DJ a cuales se refiere plásticos, tengo algunos de porcelana y los de colores murata? , en cuanto al transistor le di soldador a full jajaja perece que de todas maneras estaba bien soldado ya lleve el votage a 48v , con esto logre que llegara a los 50watts y con el pasa bajos conectado nuevamente , andar anda pero no en su rendimiento que debería  vamos a ir viendo si puedo dar en la tecla para hacerlo rendir lo mas posible desde ya todo todas sus sugerencias son bienvenidas, hay gente como daniel que la tiene clara la cosa del rf  saludos y gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> DJ a cuales se refiere plásticos, tengo algunos de porcelana y los de colores murata? , en cuanto al transistor le di soldador a full jajaja perece que de todas maneras estaba bien soldado ya lleve el votage a 48v , con esto logre que llegara a los 50watts y con el pasa bajos conectado nuevamente , andar anda pero no en su rendimiento que debería  vamos a ir viendo si puedo dar en la tecla para hacerlo rendir lo mas posible desde ya todo todas sus sugerencias son bienvenidas, hay gente como daniel que la tiene clara la cosa del rf  saludos y gracias


Hola a todos , NO recomendo enpleyar trimers plasticos coloridos del Murata , NO sirven para RF con potenzia , salvo uso en recepción.
La "cosa" es mas clara despues de 35 años peleando con el 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 30, 2017)

Es verdad lo que decis Daniel, pero no si va a alimentar con 4w, esos plásticos no deberían dar problema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2017)

Mi refiro especialmente a los Murata coloridos , quizaz actualmente los disponibles en lo mercado especializado son clones Chinos , pero son verdaderas porquerias .
Hay otros tipos plasticos con dielectricos hechos en téflon que son muy buenos y funcionam muy bien.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. Olvidar lo premero trimmer (color café)


----------



## duflos (Dic 1, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Duflos podéis subir foto de utiliza el excitador y el amplificador que utilice el rd15hvf1 Por favor gracias



Hola radium aca les dejo una foto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola radium aca les dejo una foto


No hiciste la dica que te deje en cortocircuitar los dos planos de tierra que fueran interronpidos por lo transistor RD15.
Debes con auxilio de una delgada hoja de cubre estañado cerriar lo plano de tierra superior y tanbien cortocircuitar la parte mectalida del transistor RD15 fijando por meo de su tornillo de fijación.
Buenas Tierras o masa en circutos de RF sienpre son bienvenidas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Dic 1, 2017)

todavia no llegue a ese detalle ya que subiendo el bias 1.9v me llega a 10 watts o un poquito mas me marca y me habia centrado en el mrf que no llega ni siquiera a media potencia jajajaj ya este finde me pogo en eso y subo la foto del mismo gracias Daniel


----------



## radium98 (Dic 1, 2017)

Duflos le rogamos que disculpe a pedir por segunda vez ,puede u Cargar foto de el excitador que utilizó y el diseño de PCB de la rd15hvf1 amplificador sé que redibujar desde radio libre berkley  creo que todos ustedes estarán contentos entonces .


----------



## exetv (Dic 3, 2017)

Duflos ahi te paso donde podes ver la fotos de mi proyecto, todavia en es momento no estaba terminado, hoy ya esta funcionando y sin problemas, aqui estan las fotos en el # 48 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/lineal-fm-mrf151-23514/index3.html  ,en una de las fotos se puede ver la bobina U invertida la que te comentaba, saludos


----------



## duflos (Dic 4, 2017)

Radium98 aca se lo dejo espero le sirva... Y gracias Daniel le deje la foto de la  lámina de cobre como le había prometido

Amplificador lineal fm 15 Watts con rd15hvf1

Muchas gracias a todos por ayudar con éste lineal , en mi caso no pude dar en la tecla para hacerlo pasar de los 50 Watts , es mas pedi otro transistor en otra casa de electrónica pero los mismo resultados , a todo esto no hay mrf151 por aquí, que seria el mas conveniente para este lineal , con estos dos mrf 150 voy a ver si consigo un diagrama para usarlos juntos y asi llegar a los 100 watts ,si alguien lo tiene se lo agradezco , desde ya muchas gracias saludos


----------



## radium98 (Dic 21, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Bueno colegas muchas gracias a todos por ayudar con este lineal , en mi caso no pude dar en la tecla para hacerlo pasar de los 50 watts , es mas pedi otro transistor en otra casa de electrónica pero los mismo resultados , a todo esto no hay mrf151 por aquí, que seria el mas conveniente para este lineal , con estos dos mrf 150 voy a ver si consigo un diagrama para usarlos juntos y asi llegar a los 100 watts ,si alguien lo tiene se lo agradezco , desde ya muchas gracias saludos



Usted puede hacer duflos ura propio combiner wilkinson no soy experto en combinadores pero barato bueno mi idea es la 2 salida proviene de los dos lineal solderd tierra a tierra y brida rf entre un resistor de 100 ohmios quizás otros miembros aclaraF6F



Sigo esperando la Duflos correcta de los componentes utilizados en la rd15hvf1 amplificador de banda ancha con un poco de vídeo para mostrar la salida y la entrada por favor y gracias  Click here to get help from professionals!


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola duflos, a mi me paso algo similar con esos transistores. Podes probar esta otra configuracion fm transmitters: ELENOS 150watt pallet (original)  yo en mi equipo tengo un vk200 entre el gate y masa para la polarización del mosfet, cambie el c16 y c 10 por trimmers de 180pf (arco 463). Muy importante a la salida agrupé campacitores de mica en paralelo hasta tener mas de un nano (4 de 330pf) para el desacople de DC, saque C14 y puse un trimmer arco 463 en lugar del C13. Con estas modificaciones me funciono y sigue funcionando hace años. Tiene que consumir 4 amperes con 45V. Otra cosa importante el trimmer de salida tiene que estar ajustado casi al máximo al encederlo, al ir aflojando vas a ver que  sube el consumo pero a partir de cierto valor tiene menos salida de potencia hacia la antena. Revisa siempre el consumo junto a la salida para lograr el mejor rendimiento. Te recomiendo empezar a ajustar con menos de 40v si es posible, yo lo excito con 7W pero es mrf151. Saludos


----------



## Jesus rt (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola amigos, necesito de sus conocimientos, En esta oportunidad me encuentro realizando un lineal fm de 150w lo cual voy a emplear un transistor sd1460 que supuestamente entrega 150w a 28v 
Me encuentro Buscando y buscando y no consigo un diagrama confiable.
 Por favor quien me pueda compartir un diagrama se lo agradeceria 😀 saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 31, 2018)

Jesus rt dijo:


> Hola amigos, necesito de sus conocimientos, En esta oportunidad me encuentro realizando un lineal fm de 150w lo cual voy a emplear un transistor sd1460 que supuestamente entrega 150w a 28v
> Me encuentro Buscando y buscando y no consigo un diagrama confiable.
> Por favor quien me pueda compartir un diagrama se lo agradeceria 😀 saludos



Hola...Que tal el de la pagina 4 de la hoja de datos del fabricante que lo tienes aquí.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Jesus rt (Oct 31, 2018)

Perfecto amigo muchas gracias 😁😁😁 Saludos


----------



## DSComunicaciones (Sep 18, 2021)

Hola, me podrían decir que corriente de reposo ajustar en un circuito con MRF150 para 88-108?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## unmonje (Sep 18, 2021)

DSComunicaciones dijo:


> Hola, me podrían decir que corriente de reposo ajustar en un circuito con MRF150 para 88-108?
> Muchas gracias!


¿Es para etapa intermedia o de salida?
Para salida* no suelen tener* entiendo, porque se polarizan con la señal del DRIVER.
No sé si se fijó, pero las etapas de salida de RF, suelen tener en la entrada de la etapa, un filtro pasa banda , de manera que es como* un corto a masa* en toda la banda de RF, salvo en la BANDA para la que fué diseñada.
Así es que la exitación, suele ser casi toda de la frencuencia modulada, si fuera el caso, que le ingresa por base. De manera que, va a depender del tamaño del capacitor variable que suele tener en la entrada que se suele ajustar de mínima a 100% de modulación.
Tenga presente que un transmisor FM, está todo el tiempo transmitiendo al 100% , no es BLU
Quedo en QAP , hasta su QRA ¿QSL ?


----------



## DSComunicaciones (Sep 18, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿Es para etapa intermedia o de salida?
> Para salida* no suelen tener* entiendo, porque se polarizan con la señal del DRIVER.
> No sé si se fijó, pero las etapas de salida de RF, suelen tener en la entrada de la etapa, un filtro pasa banda , de manera que es como* un corto a masa* en toda la banda de RF, salvo en la BANDA para la que fué diseñada.
> Así es que la exitación, suele ser casi toda de la frencuencia modulada, si fuera el caso, que le ingresa por base. De manera que, va a depender del tamaño del capacitor variable que suele tener en la entrada que se suele ajustar de mínima a 100% de modulación.
> ...


Es la etapa final de un transmisor, tiene un preset para ajustar la corriente del gate del mosfet. Sobre el gate tiene una resistencia a masa no recuerdo el valor ya que no estoy con el equipo y un choque por donde se alimenta el gate. La salida pasa por un pasabajos y va a la antena.

73 de Daniel LU2UDS.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 18, 2021)

DSComunicaciones dijo:


> Hola, me podrían decir que corriente de reposo ajustar en un circuito con MRF150 para 88-108?
> Muchas gracias!


Hola a todos , mirando la hoja de datos tecnicos ( veer mejor aca : https://cdn.macom.com/datasheets/MRF150.pdf  ) lo fabricante sugere 250mA de curriente quiescente ( sin cualquer RF aplicada al lineal).
Lo paso final puede andar en Clase "C" , o sea sin cualquer polarización DC de Gate y la curriente quiescente es igual a cero Amperios ( eso sin cualquer excitación de RF aplicada a la entrada dese paso amplificador ).
La ganancia dese paso es sin dudas menor si conparada cuando hay polarización de Gate presente , pero lo paso amplificador si queda menos "nervioso" y menos tendente a incorrer en avalanche termica ( aumento de consumo vesus la tenperatura que levanta el transistor).
Jo personalmente enpleyo polarización cero de Gate en mi montagens ,cuando la protección de ROE salta cortando lo paso excitador  la curriente consumida por lo paso final cae a cero porque NO hay mas excitación de RF y lo custoso $$ transistor es salvo de si estropiar por una ROE elevada .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DSComunicaciones (Sep 19, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , mirando la hoja de datos tecnicos ( veer mejor aca : https://cdn.macom.com/datasheets/MRF150.pdf  ) lo fabricante sugere 250mA de curriente quiescente ( sin cualquer RF aplicada al lineal).
> Lo paso final puede andar en Clase "C" , o sea sin cualquer polarización DC de Gate y la curriente quiescente es igual a cero Amperios ( eso sin cualquer excitación de RF aplicada a la entrada dese paso amplificador ).
> La ganancia dese paso es sin dudas menor si conparada cuando hay polarización de Gate presente , pero lo paso amplificador si queda menos "nervioso" y menos tendente a incorrer en avalanche termica ( aumento de consumo vesus la tenperatura que levanta el transistor).
> Jo personalmente enpleyo polarización cero de Gate en mi montagens ,cuando la protección de ROE salta cortando lo paso excitador  la curriente consumida por lo paso final cae a cero porque NO hay mas excitación de RF y lo custoso $$ transistor es salvo de si estropiar por una ROE elevada .
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



*C*orrecto, muchas gracias por la información... en este caso es un equipo armado en una fabrica por lo cual solo cambio su transistor sin modificarlo.


----------

